# Gas Mileage



## KINSELLA (May 21, 2007)

I got a 2000 Maxima GLE. Just rotated the tires and it seems like I am not getting that great of gas mileage, and am curious if there is a bigger problem. Can another owner confirm about how many miles they get out of a full tank driving 90% highways?

Thanks...


----------

